
HSBC slashes Zomato's valuation by half - mkagenius
http://www.officechai.com/news/unicorn-no-more-hsbc-slashes-zomatos-valuation-by-half/
======
mnkmnk
Zomato has become crap. I used it for discovering restaurants but they changed
their entire searching and browsing experience to push restaurants which have
online delivery, so much so that it is just not usable anymore.

~~~
na85
It was better back when it was urban spoon. Much better, sadly.

~~~
staticfish
Worked at U.S as an engineer in Seattle. can confirm. everyone left within 2
months.

------
kwikiel
There will be some kind correcting mechanism for private companies and their
valuation

------
chris_wot
Renaming UrbanSpoon to Zomato in Australia - bad move.

